# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.29! ZTE Third Part

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.29! ZTE Third Part* *zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.29! ZTE Third Part*    *What's new:*
------------------- *Simple, The most Advanced ZTE tool never seen before:
Software Features:
- Easy User Interface.
- Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
- IMEI direct repair FREE (not need to flash the phone [process in 1 second only])
- Read 5 codes level.
- Direct unlock
- Relock
- Heuristic Method*
-------------------------------------  *As usual in zZKey product, when we take one brand, we convert it in the most advanced tool for it!  Here go the Third ZTE part*    ** Models Added:*
---------------- *ZTE Amazing A1* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Avea in Touch 2* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Blade S (P771F)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Beeline E600* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KIS II* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KPN Smart 200* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Movistar Prime* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Optimus Barcelona* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Z788G (Illustra)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Thanks to @Pretrosk,Visselin for tester  *ZTE Avea in Touch 2* and *ZTE Z788G* tracfone
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @.:MASRSYSTEM:. -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @Saulcell -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @raper2008 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

